# XMas Trip - TinCan & Coochie



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWU/YIzMAADbfgAASQKcACABgEAA/7//gMAErZGIGpNqnkm1HqeUzU2o9RoEUaejTKeoxAaAAGp5TRT9NJlNGibU9QaGiEbmIHP0MLdKgRzXD93wpsQjD3Ydx+UXw+DtI/Q+kXRcKvbW3sSOTwOYsKRKiOoEknEhZocASDz6BCuXr4I3JBlmAvsy3IZfjhhIcHrU6KXffgOT5/nzFeBktErkSEnCN01fdjoxWFLpiNSmZqKqaIx4mUVdoOJVknJi6x31COKaUgSnWaFLYm5y7Whl4VQTSZgaihonQowkTIlTtq5ExVxt4rxUbZnEW5qLOIsL43gDLdNSzMmGEop2r0641qc5FwSERexCGKc2Qj15wx04AiUyir0CQwfR77HTkzjF9TMFWBH8XckU4UJBP2CMz


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVMDhFoAANDfgAASQOeEERzvz4A/79+wUAQ+zl27rNd23ZzrS7Bqno1MjZTJoU2ieUGQZGAAanpDJkhTyJoaGgAAZAGmQkYhqZUZmqAAAAyDADTRoNMQAAAMgBKaEIEnk0mo9MTUyAyaPUD1Ew1zdEQN8f91ooD9+tqdVX1mavKaF3v13yQsEx7GZHGbMcRvw+HeFafD5qnMCUOaRgqkl/p5xhvZ4Wbpc0qRMtrtnlgoJsVaHrCG82YUM2pY1FExeheHv4zYf3LTIYfakCIShawKPRwCXogiDWvTH8L02mz52oXnjpiJerjMjfO0m8rYi7xsuheSuF8c6YFgNWy5yOlCuD5pVpiFz01KqsIrfUmqzUvlS2IpRSbY6prSeTZyZbObzEFaxTo+5YarUzjciTUGCpitqhnn14vB4tGmUuKP1mNcqJuzHvnjrs/ZDjNAegk/BMOgEmPJMOmEgtphDMQkbNJ8IiDW3NtHCqXYVyUjk4cbD1KjFALkAu0B2+yMVFpAURJcUZKS1DCun3u9LytLHguV5qrEKqDiiEUQN0PDaRB3fqSnFEVLO6s7UI1BQdByzkUdBwSxBIBZD5VzoyUjsQIrhCS7gOmiXqlOo2ppXZ+5PXYbIgXWsxQ3hFNyJKR4JWLzELQFT2XpOuScslHmBUN3IZ3OOaVmiSu8LU5qk/7iLZCoBNLom2w5SWrisaqq7zMMDbXTMF2weDFPiN6AmX2zsdnuK9NeUpgx4CE3FDeaGwTICUBPKTJnpKlnnqOmxQTQVPegxJLABD9UcPikQhFEHCvHPQguxGENTstDg84pj7ZBgEFn858wddAcFVli60OBKrC2EWEILCq7hKKz265yGTilLYyMkmNDuQbOunTZqOboqZFM+HzGH9IGg7eSN0NlcufDH00TZFsJs0gWfYa6viec+NrPYb5WqyvcOAdI8XYclriDQHNOt5rsL8aIuATJMjs48GC0xxeCavLMygr2kgKYQiNuaOyH0c8kEcst50Wm+cRhFpZHNT3FQCIYhF1tfLAg+GVHvEA2PlLZlNFEHAVockrHwUQfuLlnVGm05nCobczMIL0/B6VcONgxgqzQhCCJZMRrs95QlBaVC7hImm/vvva2X7532zEjnHdfb3spCVV2ccHC5Z5DnobrY87F2UkXXWm8sUK4Bs9rERXF5BcXHO96+eX6mrGSYdMTnFhD4pO8IEiUDqdDWRzZNAoJADOVVRQ8ngDrIkIMiWFXMks7svOIjdgAzV6LVAxl5nvM12t1RWZZHfhrNnLyFL6siBC2klYbURQQTuo+7jECLs0PCLNg549qTs/4u5IpwoSCmBwi0A==


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWX15yDAAAN5fgAASYOd3EQ3l7gA/79/gUAQrNs9zFYbZjaoNNCTJphU9NI0zSm1GgyM1Bp6aEVP0yaTU/Qk0xANAAANADTIQRPQmmpqZNAAaGgAGA0BoAANNBoBoA0CRCJpNJ6p5Tyaaj0QHqAABoUTEfksn2v5L5/z1/y+XVvTI6KMdZN7GBCRPtGrbiikQddQVZaX1tx74IjkmUw9CdoyAK6QlFoEbGxipFOoyO4e6xUD9zQcCdKy0g4J6Q25bTGj1J3O9djnJl+XhM9N1qMLp0fOJqdjOd72xe/EPFrZc6a80FisCL5ZzbOETJxeMoVqa2ynONioLSOl4ePKOGdsHG1djCdCgTJxkhtKopheVKwqARN0DiEEwVTGba1CNCIjSjqFXNWfbDZiNaMpvV5faGzbGldJGgIuDRh34iK7enjZ5BVzxeZ2vvHJm6ZPklQb16uNpJ3deKh+4+vza9WeLrrHu8IA9rS9jX4bGggabDm0A+fD9+nz97ctMO6fAdaauN8OjXysxAmu2quLKg5CToyTwD07IIJc8WQEXJtgXl4Fbqzj3kIt6rIHnAeMudI+bqlyHJR5h2aAQMRujsEE8kEGX4QaZ/1qFtUyBsWUpZlkxrJsRDQAXFisSA43p2aafCRylGgXBEmSNQQOR62rl3TUiaq9r2gIym0m5jM9sZJKUBAXrgowXGimipWaalJ2jZHci4zemERi4ZqHLasBICHnISBlfV/Y9ZHLH67eBMM2g67Eum8TM92SVHIgs0iX3FNIY1aeMMddjKbVqhcOA0zdB3MigZuYv820Kb1M1ASS6ks20qhjHF1ajQrePe8jpZveb7H6Jxr26aKsYNBZMqydW3Sj1bYVccLTC56HZi7IEZ9KbT5TOpw6drJNiCMs+nejjEnGKsIuASKLpATrjnxldphpIs75x7y4LQGUBB8JDk663qKdaWiK1YENoZHVOGPb1lYusXRB5AfG1WNul51tEDbG2DIljZmNSwJai8Utm+9GaZh4RvStuNm3TW7rdlYTNr+kEGBG5UcRqTpo2JyhSs+JHTATo+7er238uGxmK+DzJA2Y9NktMFe+/qRqUMcjcjUi4hQuyoFIY07twzyj7iLFOO+I2/g2rbFh2rS+ddXWT/K9xwpJBoaHLIOmHPC8KN0HoiVOtKB6D0lz0EtCDjvy7KduWwWpF8GYGRSgdmkVUuWMpmc1yWNpJlYHTiMjD671nmjRlnd3BdAZ3peQzAlghsAgFaLjIynGpYJHZtqL2Wvh04mzxymYSzbFsL+vn5aNkXAOMrvsMM4OlUAJgAYCQAw4wLBFDXgchcTSLJ9zRv+LuSKcKEg+vOQYA


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRhx0OYAALLfgAASYYdwkT/+f4A/79/wQAMJW523QG7uDUyaBGmmIptI00ZAAPU0aMgImE0T00mVPUxHqAAAANMgDU8SCUZD0CA0AZNANGQASmkEyCZTxI9TKPUwg0DQNDASlB5lu8TWAW/12038f2Hsi8y97N30NWqm1AkdNVRM5FwLgGF/kmRnzEIxmO4dXhEXyltVRB9hKM56zQb1hm3eiqCDWuD7147McWEhoNDGKiUAUnosZLWyGkjAzEunmtXWsXCBFO6+OijhSJhq8EpZG7CcpNeEYYDHiv3TCxMU7UjEosMtpIa1wS1ZXgMNE6JR6yWhklwHHBQ48yUK406g3wSRi18JjAXWUjdaqeU4ah3VgninP32gulnb5djgJMIXLveFXG7kNNRTMZ9mHs6Mhwpoc/3/L3Vu4FnS51z+pxKYxEkkcuGRRcdKTobrNEtn9YL0dm4fk3Ym0zZGlkmrtdlmKwCz7nxAxUSlGuAWMk5sSc8gvPW5mghWIDrlpAdBKhLSRRMCkSxlOsSwnlNonnzVXaoSdt63/AzsiD2QUM+d1O+2LGlgOgC1q0Cbky01vxKDthug4gerLHJZWXUZXGQHArHeHh/ZTazS2uzHNANkGSW26jM+JK6LtkyJdBYm1cihIYIJlVDtEeNCFTyt0ePEhvWthDxLQhxmb7owyNQsylFNTweQHB74TzuTGkDWE4ojvx0KCqY1c4dbngW8YVVqwWNVdGIzshOzqhiyH+0iJB2e0cfd42ZHc4f5MFiLvKsUxGOEGpAiQEi8TmuwNRYZuzit5mROYo2h39pqdVLTam6ob1tfLuLvaXdgOpz5E56WlPo40RB5vXXbJbK6iXom16bORCqAgQEikUczV8BiyCdA5vUBhwTrWww0Zdog95AFO5Jabb2PmMmPYtuRpIToBjIRQIQKGwgMINS4zsUYOQNYefQeBswZuANppGkynAZIqTNBtucklG9mYvMB5JmaSCqoo33dcstBYZ0qE8D0TNFLGV8QWbtBuSD0sDn6ryBV3J/q0w1MPUXckU4UJAYcdDmA


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Extensive report Red, I'll get to read it when I have more time. Photos though tell the story of a great holiday with family.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Leigh! great was to pass the afternoon 

Can I come on your next trip? looks like fun


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Good one leigh you have just given me the gold idea of hiring a house boat next summer on the gippsland lakes here in Victoria 8)

Good to see the holiday was enjoyed by all.

Milt,


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Top break Red


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## feel the sting (Aug 8, 2006)

Red

Sounds like a great trip, especially the houseboat. I also was a hervey bay over Xmas, but didn't take the kayak. Did manage one charter out of Urangan up to rooneys point for a few small fish ( reds, groper), but on the way back saw a sperm whale dead on the beach near Wathumba creek. There was some big sharks sniffing around, mainly tigers up to 16 foot long.

Cheers the sting


----------



## Crayman (Oct 10, 2006)

G'day Red 
That sounds like a great holiday for all. I have always wanted to do the house boat trip but will have to wait until little man is older. Some great photo's and some nice fishing by the sounds of it. Well done.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> Waved G'day in the general direction of Richo and Gunston as we passed through the Gold coast, they're cute little things


Gday Red felt the vibes that day, but didn't realise it was you passing through :wink: fine tuned your quote

Thoroughly enjoyed the read of the trip and read it through in one hit with the small pics included [thanks, not a fan of biguns]

When you looked at the Seaword lagoon did you spot the badly damaged [healed] kingie swimming with his mates, been hit with a prop I think.

Sounds like you had a good break and hope all is well with the littley.

All the best for 2007


----------

